
Wikipedia: Crew Resource Management - scarmig
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crew_resource_management
======
scarmig
I thought this was a pretty interesting wiki article. Since the 1980s, far
fewer people have died in commercial airliner crashes. Many experts believe
adopting CRM has played a major role in it.

I wonder what other large organizations could benefit from this type of
philosophy and training.

